# Coffee and Tea addict enters



## Tigerlily (Dec 25, 2016)

*slowly wheels cart into the middle of the room*

Hello there everyone!!  I'm Tigerlily and I brought free coffee, tea and cookies!!  

I'm twenty-eight (soon to be twenty-nine...)  

I live in Florida with my husband and furbabies.  I've been writing for well, as long as I can remember really.

I'm a woman of many talents and skills.  I like to stay 'busy'.  I proofread for an editing company as well as edit work for new authors.  Traveling is one of my biggest passions so I try to do that as often as I can.  

Currently I have two works that are in the process of editing and hopefully onto publishing this year.  Coffee and tea are my biggest addictions and I can't go a day without either one.  

I am hopeful that becoming a part of your community here I can learn to grow more as an author, editor and person.  I hope that I can offer advice and critique to others as well as receive the same from others.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Tigerlily. It sounds as though you have lots to offer, I hope you can find enough for yourself to keep you with us   There is plenty of distraction and amusement, and some good stuff in the writing discussion threads,  enjoy looking round.


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 25, 2016)

I am excited to take part in discussions here.  Distractions are always welcomed!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 25, 2016)

Tigerlily said:


> *slowly wheels cart into the middle of the room*
> 
> Hello there everyone!!  I'm Tigerlily and I brought free coffee, tea and cookies!!



Lol! You know how to make the correct entrance! I am a fellow coffee addict and I appreciate your gift!




> Coffee and tea are my biggest addictions and I can't go a day without either one.



Ditto. 



> I am hopeful that becoming a part of your community here I can learn to grow more as an author, editor and person.  I hope that I can offer advice and critique to others as well as receive the same from others.



Wonderful! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 25, 2016)

Tigerlily said:


> *slowly wheels cart into the middle of the room*
> 
> Hello there everyone!!  I'm Tigerlily and I brought free coffee, tea and cookies!!
> 
> ...






Hummmm... I know I smell fresh coffee.... where ????.... OH! Fabulous! AND COOKIES!!! Hello, Tigerlily.... You are a woman of many talents... Pass the cookies... please... hahaa... welcome to WF, happy holidazes and such, so glad you joined us... 2 works in progress, now that is impressive, how do you have time to bake cookies...


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 25, 2016)

I make time for cookies.   

Thank you for the warm welcome.  

The one novel is actually basically finished.  I wrote it for NaNo this past year and it will be going off to an editor after the new year.  The second one still need about 30k words.


----------



## escorial (Dec 25, 2016)

one lump please...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 27, 2016)

I love tea and coffee. Keeps me alive. 

Welcome to the site! : D


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 28, 2016)

Ooo.... Tea *holds cup out hopefully* AND choccy biccy's!! I think you are my new favorite person! lol Welcome to the forum Tigerlily, hope to see a lot more of you about!


----------



## Jenwales (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi, welcome. I love tea! Black, green, fruit or herbal. Not so much a coffee fan. Weakness for cookies, my boyfriend got me a Millie's cookie cake for my birthday 28th Dec, amazing! Still getting to grips with the forum myself so haven't really got to know anyone etc I'm 28 and live with my boyfriend of about 11 years. I wish I had editing skills I guess they will come in handy with your own work... off to some reading


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello and welcome,

Another member with knowledge of the industry we are lucky you have found us. I hope that you are enjoying WF and I look forward to seeing more of you around. Who knows maybe you'll critique my work.

See you around Tigerlily.

P.s. I love the name.


----------



## jable1066 (Jan 24, 2017)

You had me at coffee! 

Hello from a fellow caffeine enthusiast! Looking forward to taking advantage of you...r knowledge of the industry. Sorry, keyboard stuck. 

JB


----------

